# Dressing James Bond - I think I found his topcoat!



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

While on a business trip to Boston, I visited the Barbour store on Newbury Street and admired a particularly striking overcoat - a black wool trenchcoat based on the original British officer's design. It had a lean modern silhouette (it's belted), an elegant lining and construction, and a very sharp collar line. At under $500, it was also a great value.

THEN I got an invitation to see a sneak preview of "Quantum of Solace", the new James Bond film. Near the end of the story he's in a winter setting, and there it was... a tailored black double-breasted wool coat with a particularly strong collar.

Details...



So, have I found James Bond's topcoat?


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

I don't see anything particularly unique about that coat.


----------



## adhoc (Oct 5, 2008)

It's rather nice looking IMO... Now I'm going to have to get one! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

I agree that it is a very nice coat, but not all that unique. My rain/trench coat has that exact same design in a tan color, but it's obviously not wool & polyamide.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

Point of order... I never _said_ it was '_unique_'.

I said it was a particularly striking coat, had excellent details, and was a dead-ringer for the one Daniel Craig wore in "Quantum of Solace".

_For me good fashion is identified by the subtle details, not glaring singularity__. _:icon_smile_big:


----------



## adhoc (Oct 5, 2008)

In case everyone is wondering what the fuss is about, here's a large photo of the trench. 

IMO, it's very nice. Given the profusion on Royal Warrants on the label, I wouldn't be surprised if it indeed was the one worn by Daniel Craig in QOS.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

There are royal warrants yes, but I've only seen the royals in the more typical Barbour jackets. Burberry and Aquascutum also hold royal warrants; I think that those two would be more likely suspects for a trenchcoat worn by the royal family.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

And, as I guessed, the coat in the film was a Tom Ford.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, having actually seen the film...

That sure doesn't look like the coat I saw. Yuck!

_(probably the same "licensed apparel" that produces logo'd martini shakers and 007-bullet cuff-links)_:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Grayson said:


> Well, having actually seen the film...
> 
> That sure doesn't look like the coat I saw. Yuck!
> 
> _(probably the same "licensed apparel" that produces logo'd martini shakers and 007-bullet cuff-links)_:icon_smile_big:


Maybe that's a style worn by some former-Eastern-Bloc villains?


----------



## Nicesuit (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't recall ever seeing the coat above in the movie. The OP found one that would be a close approximation to the scene in Russia though. I rather like that.


----------



## habitué (Dec 10, 2007)

Just get your own style.

Than you can buy the coats you like.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

^^^ That was sort of my point in the OP... I found the coat I liked a lot FIRST and THEN discovered it/its lookalike in the film.

_Is this thing on?_ :crazy:


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

I havent seen the movie yet as it opens tomorrow in NY, but Grayson got a very nice coat at a great price. 
That Tom Ford/Russian army number does nothing for me


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

JibranK said:


> And, as I guessed, the coat in the film was a Tom Ford.


Not necessarily- what in the film is actually Ford is not completely confirmed nor does the bond site list that coat yet.


----------



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

How is the quality of Barbour clothing? Compare to?


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

miamimike said:


> How is the quality of Barbour clothing? Compare to?


If I wanted to buy a trench, which I do, Burberry or Aquascutum. Barbour is decent quality but the other two are much better.


----------



## Jess T Rawling Esq (Jul 10, 2007)

Very sharp topcoat - black is definitely the way to go.


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

Slightly off-topic, but what did you think of the movie otherwise? And the clothing? Looking forward to seeing it this weekend...


----------



## daytura (May 17, 2005)

Just saw it today and liked it a lot. I'm glad the gadget excess of the nineties has gone. The plot is gritty, the villains realistic and the fight/chase scenes are stunning. If I have a criticism it would be that the film is a bit humourless - which fits the mood but just isn't Bond, somehow.

Sartorially it's similar to Casino Royale; more casual wear than in past Bond films, but still stylish. Nice to see some pocket squares. I'm not entirely convinced about the suits...they look good, but not as striking as the Brionis in CR. Then again, most of them get pretty badly beaten up at some point, so...


----------



## daytura (May 17, 2005)

Incidentally, this is the coat from the film.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

daytura said:


> Incidentally, this is the coat from the film.


The coat in the photo appears to be a variation of the Royal Navy Officer's "bridge coat" style, sans epaulets, in melton cloth or flannel. A bridge coat is similar to a pea coat yet longer. Notice the deeply notched collar/lapel and 10? button front. As Bond is/was a RN Commander there's an association with the style.

Judi Dench is apparently cloaked as a Pilgrim.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

jamgood said:


> ...Judi Dench is apparently cloaked as a Pilgrim.


You owe me on coffee-splattered keyboard. :biggrin2:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

I own several Barbour coats, including their discontinued Macintosh. I think the quality of fabric and construction on Barbour is very high. If I have an issue, it's sizing. In their winter and trench coats, they usually go S, M, L, XL, and I find I am between sizes. If I go with a M, it's a little snug. If I go with L, the coat wears me a little, and requires tailoring. So, if you're a true 40 or a true 44, I think you'd find a Barbour coat to be great.

This is not true of their waxed coats, which are sold as proper sizes...I wear a C44 in the Beaufort.

Speaking of Aquascutum, I've had a very hard time actually finding one to try on in NY. You might also look at the Brooks Brothers trench.

[email protected]



ToryBoy said:


> If I wanted to buy a trench, which I do, Burberry or Aquascutum. Barbour is decent quality but the other two are much better.


----------



## adhoc (Oct 5, 2008)

In case anyone is wondering, I've made a few enquiries and these are the 'important' (i.e. usually too expensive to alter) measurements for the Barbour Thompson trench, size *medium*.

Armpit to Armpit is 23-24" 
Shoulder to Shoulder is 19-20"

:aportnoy:


----------



## David Bresch (Apr 11, 2004)

In my opinion, the quality of any Barbour garment other than waxed cotton ones, is poor. And I realize sizing is a huge problem too with their coats, if you ever want to wear their coats over jackets.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

^^^ Interesting take.

At 5'9" and 165lbs (with a 40R coat and 32W trousers) , I actually took a "Small" size in the black wool Thompson Trench... and I did fit it while wearing a jacket. 
As for quality, a careful inspection of construction, lining, buttons, and stitching also indicated a very good quality garment.

I do like closer fit to my clothing, but the salesperson also advised it was running a bit on the larger side. Of course, your mileage may vary...


----------



## adhoc (Oct 5, 2008)

ToryBoy said:


> If I wanted to buy a trench, which I do, Burberry or Aquascutum. Barbour is decent quality but the other two are much better.


And also more than 2x expensive new? 

The *large* sizing for the Barbour Thompson trench is as follows:

Underarm-underarm (across the front): ~24"
Tip of shoulder to cuff: ~27"
Underarm to cuff: ~18"
Shoulder tip to shoulder tip: ~20"

Grayson, care to fill in the blank for the small? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

*My 2 cents*

I have never owned a non-wax Barbour. However, I do own a Beaufort and an International (sans the black and yellow patch, thank goodness!). I am a 38R and that is the size I purchased in both. I find that they are both a bit snug under the arms. I can still get a sweater on comfortably underneath.

As for the quality.....of course it it outstanding.

Is the original Barbour in question made in England or _elsewhere_...?

Regardless, this is the jacket Bond should have been wearing. It is far more stylish than the one he has on.

Nice choice and enjoy...it is awesome!:icon_smile:


----------

